# 4 New designs from BIG PAPA



## Hrawk

All frames feature a 2 3/4" fork gap.


----------



## Sean

Very, very nice, I'll try them! thank you.


----------



## Danny0663

Excellent looking designs mate!
I am loving, "The Tsunami" looks very comfortable and ergonomic









Thanks,


----------



## JLS:Survival

I like all if them when I make one...or all of them...ill post the pics!


----------



## BIG PAPA

Outstanding Hrawk.....Thanks a ton for posting my designs in PDF.
I'll be hacking some composite scrap within the next week & post some pics then.
The names for the designs are 'right-on'......Thanks brother.
Regards,
Big Papa


----------



## Gipper

Well here is a Tsunami I cut out of flame maple today....waiting on bands from Tex now....Cannot wait to shoot it as it will be my first home made slingshot and first slingshot in about 40 years!!

Gipper - a New guy!!


----------



## zhop

Nice slingshot. Are you going to be shooting it ott?


----------



## BIG PAPA

Nice work Gipper....I like.


----------



## Gipper

I was thinking OTT was how it was designed.....is this correct?

Gipper


----------



## Hrawk

Gipper said:


> I was thinking OTT was how it was designed.....is this correct?
> 
> Gipper


Yes, it is an OTT shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker

Keep us posted how she shoots. You did a good job on it!


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you so much, the designs are very good.


----------



## Henrygamer

Sweet got my next few projects, thanks!


----------



## The H.

Hi there,

I like the Tsunami !
I build mine from 10 mm multiplex.








Works like a charm !

Thanks for sharing,

The H.


----------



## BIG PAPA

That shape has turned out to be one of my favorites.......I'm glad you're enjoying it.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rapier

Grouse... I had a zomby duck once... hmmm too many beers that day!


----------



## The H.

Big Papa,

honestly I used the Tsunami mainly because the other three designs require a bit more detailed cutting work (e.g. Zombie Duck with grip mouldes) or have more parts you have to saw out (Mad Duck).

Beside this I like all designs from their pattern. One thing I found out about my two first slingshots: I need to saw the raw shape out in order to see if it works for me. I scaled the Tsunami a bit bigger as well so it fits my hands better.

Cheers,
H.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Really like the Tsunami. Gonna have to make that a project soon.


----------



## Jolli4688

I'm working on a couple of shapes similar to the Mad/Zombie Duck except instead of a full knuckle duster its more of an elongated pinky hole to fit the ring finger too.

loving these though, will have to give the ma try too =D


----------



## HP Slingshots

I like the Tsunami, call looking shooter.

-Epicaussie888


----------



## Yago

nice desing,it seem to shoot really well,i like the four


----------

